# wild/fererel pigeons



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

i enjoy pigeons in my hunt fore info (never know everything) i found pigeons .com but in my reading i see too many people talking about the wild/ferrel pigeons i wish thes post would leave to a wild bird site not pigeons.com who gives a s**t about the wild pigeons i don't all i think of is that there is a possability they might bring a disease to my pigeon etc leave them alone if you like pigeons go and buy some domestic ones you probably won't have as many problems with neighbors etc..... so if you still like the whatever wild nasty ferrel please go buy some and leave the wild alone or go find a wild bird site to talk about wild birds if you continue to talk about the wild pigeons heere unles pretaining to your tame pigeon some how you are an a**h*** soe take my hint and leave thanks


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Take MY hint and leave. You've no business being on this forum, as it is for people who love ALL pigeons. Ferals are descended from domestic pigeons and contrary to your opinion, most are healthy. Go rant somewhere else.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am truly sorry that you feel that way about feral pigeons and I pray that some day you realise how sadly mistaken and ignorant you are. However, this is a site for those who love and want to help all pigeons and it is a very happy, friendly and succesful site in that respect. Perhaps you should go somewhere else until you learn a bit more about tolerance, compassion and understanding.

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_

[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited December 21, 2003).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey birdguy,

All pigeons, whether domestic or feral are creatures of God, and therefore have every right to co-exist with every other animal on this planet.

The people here are doing Gods work when rescuing these needy feral pigeons. These birds have been here before Christ, and I'm sure they were at the nativity. It is people like you, who have cursed them and have caused part of the hardships these birds face. You worry about disease they might spread to your pigeons? Your ignorance is the worst kind of disease brought on to these birds! Ignorance and neglect has made living conditions impossible for the feral flock-thereby creating the very diseases you talk about.

I myself have domestic pigeons, and have a long background of family who have raced pigeons for profit. I have learned compassion for ALL pigeons because of it. Are you for real? I don't think you have much love for your own birds, if you can be so cold and uncaring about the ferals! 

I have also learned ALOT from the feral rescuers here and from my rehabber,on how to help my own birds in crisis. I have great respect for their work, and feel their importance in this world. God is smiling down on them.
Treesa


----------



## Devil's Pianist (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't see why ferral pigeons should be discriminated against just because of an accident of birth .... I'm terrified of the ones near my flat but I still love them (even tough they seem to be completely bonkers). Shame on you


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'M NEW HERE BUT I SEE THERE IS A SECTION FOR RACING AND SHOW PIGEONS. THIS IS GENERAL SO I'M CONFUSED OR YOUR CONFUSED.
I THANK GOD FOR THIS SITE. IT TOOK AWHILE BUT NOW I HAVE A PLACE TO GO WHEN I HAVE A QUESTION WITH THE WILD PIGEON I HAVE. 
THANK YOU,
KIM


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Doves and pigeons are mentioned more times in the Bible by far than any other bird. Enough said.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Right on birdmom4ever, pigeons and doves are mentioned more on the bible than any other, because they are very gentle and innocent birds.
Bigguy123, I see you have been a member since May and why did you have to go bserk all of a sudden?
Besides, like human beings and other creatures, pigeons have to adapt too, and therefore, ferals might behave a little different that your domestic birds, because they have to find food while you provide for your birds food and protection etc,etc, etc.
Either way you look at it, pigeons are pigeons and try taming a wild one and see how friendly it becomes with you. Often friendly more so than some domesticated ones.
I don't want to be rude, but don't you think there are other things that we can be concerned about than try to draw line between feral and domestic pigeons while they themselves get along well if you put them in a same loft? 
I am sure you can make a strong argument about difference between rich and poor, war, homelessness in countries like Canada and USA, etc, etc. May not at this forum for these, but some other forum.
Take it easy

------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdguy,

Please click on the link to the Welcome section of the board at the top of the page. You need to review the information that is stated there.

This is part of what is contained in the welcome message:

"At Pigeons.com we celebrate the pigeon in all its forms. From the fancy breeds to the feral variety, to the magnificent Passenger Pigeon of yesteryear, you will find enthusiasts here."

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited December 21, 2003).]


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

i CAN'T BELEIVE YOU WOULD SPEAK SO ILL OF INOCENT GENTLE CREATURES.


THEY ARE WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

what i was trying to say was i am tired of the wining about wild /ferrel pigeons


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Birdguy123

This site was designed to discuss, in a positive & respectful manner, all pigeons (to include ferals) & doves. 

You are more than welcome to participate in the discussions on this site. 
It would be greatly appreciated, however, if you would please keep your comments on a positive & respectful level when addressing both pigeons & members.

Thank You,
Cindy

Thought to Ponder:
"Pigeons are a lot like people, in that some live the life of luxury & have their food catered, some are less fortunate, they live on the streets & have to forage for their food, however, should be treated with equal respect."


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Wild pigeons are just as important as domestic pigeons.
The reason they bring disese(some of them) is because there are simply not enough homes for all of them so they spread and they don't have the proper medical treatments as most domesticated pigeons do.Besides most of those wild pigeons are youngsters that got loose from pens and homes!
If your going to speak ill about pigeons this isn't the message board FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

In addition to what I already discussed Dec. 21st let me also add...or "wine" some more, the hardship of ferals have also increased by the addition of domestic pigeons to their numbers. Pigeons who are lost during racing season end up having to fend for themselves, or end up living with the ferals. I see the increasing population of ferals here, and noticed domestic pigeons among the group.

Humans are to blame for the increase. I haven't lost a bird yet, during flight...have you...birdguy? Treesa


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

I'm sure the author of this poem meant it to be a sad commentary on the human race but the fact that it was written at all is testimony to how these birds are treated and why we should care:

Poisoning Pigeons in the Park
by Tom Lehrer

Spring is here, ah spring is here. 
Life is skittles and life is beer. 
I think the loveliest time of the year is the spring. 
I do, don't you? 'Course you do! 
But there's one thing that makes spring complete for me, 
And makes every Sunday a treat for me. 
All the world seems in tune 
On a spring afternoon, 
When we're poisoning pigeons in the park. 
Every Sunday you'll see 
My sweetheart and me, 
As we poison the pigeons in the park. 

When they see us coming, the birdies all try an' hide, 
But they still go for peanuts when coated with cyanide. 
The sun's shining bright, 
Everything seems all right, 
When we're poisoning pigeons in the park. 

We've gained notoriety, 
And caused much anxiety 
In the Audubon Society 
With our games. 
They call it impiety 
And lack of propriety, 
And quite a variety 
Of unpleasant names. 
But it's not against any religion 
To want to dispose of a pigeon. 

So if Sunday you're free, 
Why don't you come with me, 
And we'll poison the pigeons in the park. 
And maybe we'll do 
In a squirrel or two, 
While we're poisoning pigeons in the park. 

We'll murder them all amid laughter and merriment, 
Except for the few we take home to experiment. 
My pulse will be quickenin' 
With each drop of strychinine 
We feed to a pigeon 
(It just takes a smidgin!) 
To poison a pigeon in the park.


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

KING MEGHARATH

Once there was a discussion going on in Indra's (head of heavenly angels) court. One of the demi-gods said that there are brave and merciful kings on Earth who would not hesitate laying down their own lives to protect those who come to them for a shelter. Another demi-god doubted his statement. The two began to argue and so Indra intervened by asking them to go to the Earth and see for themselves. The two demi-gods made a plan of action. One of them decided to take the form of a pigeon, and the other took the form of a hawk.

On the Earth, King Meghrath was sitting in his court surrounded by his courtiers. At that time a pigeon flew in through an open window and started circling inside the hall. To the king's surprise, it landed on his lap. The king realized that the pigeon had come there out of fear. 

At that very instant, a hawk flew into the king’s court too. He said to the king, "This pigeon is my prey." The king was struck with a wonder to hear a bird speak. However, he replied, "It is true that this pigeon is your prey, but I can give you some other food."

He ordered his servants to bring a basket of sweets. But the hawk said, "I am not a human being. I am not vegetarian. I need the flesh for my food."

The king said, "Let me give you my own flesh instead of this pigeon’s flesh." Upon hearing this, one of the courtiers said, "Your Majesty, why should you give your own flesh? Let’s get the flesh from a butcher's shop." 

The king replied, "No, because just as a confectioner's business thrives when we consume sweets, a butcher's trade flourishes when we use up meat. The butcher may have to kill another animal in order to supply us the meat. This pigeon has sought refuge and it is my duty to protect it. At the same time, it is my duty to see that no one else is harmed in this process. Therefore, I will give my own flesh to the hawk."

With these words, he took out his dagger and cut off a piece of flesh from his thigh and offered that to the hawk. The whole court was stunned. But the hawk said to the king, "Oh, king! I want the same amount of flesh as the pigeon."

So, a weighing scale was brought to the court. The king put the pigeon on one side and a piece of his own flesh on the other. The king kept putting more and more of his flesh on the scale, but was still not enough. Finally the king was getting ready to put his whole body on the scale. The court filled with the murmur that the king was giving his own life for an insignificant bird. But the king considered it his duty and religion to be above everything else. He sat on the side opposite to the pigeon in the scale, closed his eyes, and began meditating in the peace.

As soon as the king entered into the meditation, the pigeon and the hawk assumed their original divine form. Both demi-gods bowed to the king and said, "Oh great king! you are blessed. We are convinced that you are a brave and merciful man."

With these words, they praised and saluted the king again and left. The whole court resounded with the joyous words, "Long live the King Meghrath."

Later on, the soul of King Meghrath became the sixteenth Tirthankar, Shäntinäth.

A merciful person is someone who is not only influenced by seeing the misery and suffering of others, but goes a step further and attempts to alleviate the pain. He gives financial aid to those who are poverty-stricken and gives food to those who are hungry and needy. A merciful person would not harm others to promote himself but on the contrary, would sacrifice even his own life to save the lives of the others.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

What about the horses??

Should wild mustangs be treated with any less respect than their tamed brothers the quarter horses?? After all, they weren't natives to this land either, and do what they can to survive. They might look a bit rough, and run when they see you, but they're still horses.

How are wild pigeons any different from wild horses??

As for diseases, ALL animals carry disease, and so do people. It's just that some have access to good hygeine and medicine, and others don't. It's not their fault.

Suzanne


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all you wrote, Fred.

ALL ANIMALS (including) pigeons should be treated with love and respect. When God created them, he put them in our care and expects us to treat them all with compassion.

We have to end all injsutices, to all creatures, on land, on water, in the sea, and in the air. Through care of pigeons, domestic and feral, and eductating others, that's why we are here.... Treesa


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Treesa,
I wish I could take the credit for the story about King Megharath but it comes from the Janin religion of India.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi im new here but i keep racing pigeons but that dont mean i dont like ferrels cause i do the reason igot into keeping racing pigeons was cause i have help all types of birds from robins to seagulls once even helped a crow but most of all i have loved helping any type of pigeons even ferrel. so i think you have a problem no offence. By the way im only 16 and acting more mature than you.


----------



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

as i was saying i am tired of the wining about pigeons it usualy pretains to wild/ ferrel pigeos like wild pigeon on my deck what shouild i do whell if you like it feed it or what ever if you don't chase it away now please quit wining use common sence when youe post heere please quit the stupid post


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I vote to delete this thread altogether.

It appears Birdguy123 has no respect for the members of this site or what it stands for.

I will wait for a response. If no one objects, the thread will be closed.
Cindy


----------

